# Rhom or ????



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Best pic I could get for now! Has white tip at the tip of anal fin.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

serra of some sort for sure, me i have have no clue which kind


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks to be a rhom.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

deffinatly a serra of some kind, could be rhom, sanchezi or compressus, it too small to be 100% sure yet .


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

While searching through OPEFE, it looks identicle to the juvi marginatus on there. I agree only time will tell as he grows larger in his 75 gallon.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

When I took the first pic it made the fish look real silvery. In person it looks just like this one, white tip on fin and all characteristics.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

you would have to grow it out more or get pics of it in the water to tell for sure.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

That picture and yours dont look alike, when looking at the pics. The first looks like a rhom, the 2nd one doesnt.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Like I said, the flash went off and made him real silvery! In person he looks just like the second pic. Ill try to get a better pic in a few weeks.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sometimes you just see what you want to see there.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga said:


> sometimes you just see what you want to see there.


Been there done that.

As was said, still too young to tell for shore but a better pic wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Since I cant seem to get a clear pic of this fish, I had another question. As this fish is growing, its showing lots of verticle Bars instead of spots. Does this help narrow down the possible Id? Thanks.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Not really. Without locality and a better photo it leaves this fish in the compressus group which has about 4 or 5 members.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

So some sort of compressus most likely? What are the 4 or 5 groups?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you're either gonna have to provide better pictures or a locality, otherwise all anyone can do is guess... and that's not gonna change. waiting til it gets a bit bigger may also help to get a better idea of what it might be.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

joedizzlempls said:


> you're either gonna have to provide better pictures or a locality, otherwise all anyone can do is guess... and that's not gonna change. waiting til it gets a bit bigger may also help to get a better idea of what it might be.


right right...what are the 4 or 5 compressus groups?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

PDOGGY said:


> you're either gonna have to provide better pictures or a locality, otherwise all anyone can do is guess... and that's not gonna change. waiting til it gets a bit bigger may also help to get a better idea of what it might be.


right right...what are the 4 or 5 compressus groups?
[/quote]

The Compressus group is one group. hastatus said your fish could potentially be 4 or 5 members of that group. Post pics up when it gets bigger and when you can get a good clear flank shot without any glare (no flash). You've got to be patient with little serras...some take longer than others to show their true colors.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

there is only one compressus group... i believe it includes s. compressus, s. altuvei, s. geryi, s. altispinis, and s. hastatus


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok, Thats what I thought was meant by compressus group. Thanks, I will post more on this fish in the future to get a better idea.


----------

